# Official Game Thread: Bucks @ Bulls 1/2/2006 7:30CT - WCGV/WGN



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Let's Buck Our Losing Ways</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/bucks/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mil_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#006633">Milwaukee Bucks(16 - 11) (7 - 6 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(12 - 17) (5 - 8 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 2, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Milwaukee Bucks @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WCGV WGN</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bucks/mwilliams_140_041117.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mo Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Alalbama</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_redd.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Redd<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 6'' - Ohio State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_bobby_simmons.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Bobby Simmons<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andrew_bogut.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andrew Bogut<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jamaal_magloire.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamaal Magloire<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jiri_welsch" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jiri_welsch.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jiri_welsch"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jiri Welsch<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Czech Republic</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_jackson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jermaine_jackson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_jackson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jermaine Jackson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Detroit</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/toni_kukoc" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_toni_kukoc.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/toni_kukoc"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Toni Kukoc<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - Split, Croatia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ervin_johnson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ervin_johnson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ervin_johnson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ervin Johnson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - New Orleans</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the NYT talked with both Larry Harris and Pax about a few things today:



> As the Indiana Pacers take their time to find the right trade for Ron Artest (Minnesota in the Western Conference is the front-runner), two Central Division teams are looking toward the future after preseason trades.
> 
> *The Bucks' trade of Desmond Mason to the Hornets for center Jamaal Magloire has been solid, although Magloire sometimes takes away from Milwaukee's normally up-tempo offense*. Magloire is averaging 10.4 rebounds and has helped Andrew Bogut, the No. 1 pick in last year's draft, develop at power forward.
> 
> ...


they're a lot slower with out TJ Ford, and yes, Magloire does slow them down, too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 



once again, huge thanks to K4E for the game thread. i might have titled it...


*BUCK THIS!*

but that could just be me.


seriously, K, thanks for taking on this responsibility.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

LOL.

If anyone has any ideas for game thread titles, please PM me with them.

Next game is against the Sonics! I'm not going to be very creative with the titles I fear... so PM me some good ones!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 90
Bucks 89


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

They just introduced Kirk as a Forward!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luol Deng is guarding Andrew Bogut....Wow. That's sad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down 7-2. Chandler with two fouls already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8-8 ties. Deng off to a nice start


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 33%, Milwaukee 29%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10-10 to first t/o


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bucks with 5 OReb ???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down 18-15 by second t/o

Yes Milwaukee has 12 rebounds, 5 offensive. We have 6 total

Deng and Simmons 9 pts each.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyson Chandler finishes like a disinterested and dehydrated porn star.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Tyson Chandler finishes like a disinterested and dehydrated porn star.


lol

See if you would commentate the bulls games I would get pay T.V.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Marriage changes person. Tyson should be a single at least for a two more years.

Looks like Kirk does not have a good game (according to the scoreboard)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game tied at 23 after 1. Both Chandler and Sweetney have 2 fouls each. 

We are shooting 43% and the bucks are at 35.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Bulls being in this game is fools gold. The domination on the glass will eventually take it's course and the Bucks will pull away. Unless the Bulls plan to play a perfect game, that is.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Tyson Chandler finishes like a disinterested and dehydrated porn star.


 :clap: 

You should add like “an aging porn star”


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The Bulls being in this game is fools gold. The domination on the glass will eventually take it's course and the Bucks will pull away. Unless the Bulls plan to play a perfect game, that is.


Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while. I sense victory.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kukoc with a nice pass to jackson. waited until kh turned his head for an instant.

all the bulls are chipping in tonight i like our effort and chances in this game. we'll need some hot shooting though. seems like the teams are taking turns going on 8-0 runs.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

The Bulls play like 90-year-olds ****


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Magloire dominates Othella


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

But Othella comes right back with a nice shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I could have sworn I just heard Red say something like "watch the two white people" and then trail off into an uncomfortable silence when describing Noc and Bogut going after each other.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Magloire dominates Othella


I am glad that Othella does not relax and unselfishly denies the offered pleasure


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney is having a decent game! Now if he can only stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

FTM- A, 10-10 ... I am speechless


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

FTM- A, 10-10 ... I am speechless


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What's going on with the game? Yahoo is stuck on the last t/o


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

First dunk by a bulls guard that I can remember in a few seasons.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think GOrdon's played the whole game.

wow! great move Skiles!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> First dunk by a bulls guard that I can remember in a few seasons.


Did that qualify as a dunk?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Did that qualify as a dunk?


Yes, it was clearly a dunk.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> First dunk by a bulls guard that I can remember in a few seasons.



how about duhon's dunk in the playoffs last year... or does that not count some how


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon plays great when Deng is on the floor, and vsv


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Knicks about to upset the Suns.

They are a much better team when Marbury and Crawford put up 20+ points.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

game tied! 

jamal with an ugly fade away off balance jumper and a miss.

nash runs downcourt and an alleyoop to marion for a 2pt lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OT: Knicks about to upset the Suns.
> 
> They are a much better team when Marbury and Crawford put up 20+ points.


LOL

Knicks now down 2 with :24 left.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> First dunk by a bulls guard that I can remember in a few seasons.


Wasn't even really a dunk.

Gordon's had a few over his two seasons in the league (he had a two-handed dunk on a failed defensive rotation a couple games ago). Duhon had one last year on a fast break. Hinrich had one last season and a couple the season before that (one vs. the Cavs when Lebron didn't get out on KH in time and Big Z was slow to rotate).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry shooting FTs to tie the game or lose it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> I could have sworn I just heard Red say something like "watch the two white people" and then trail off into an uncomfortable silence when describing Noc and Bogut going after each other.


He meant two white jerseys - and he was referring to Sweetney and Deng on a shot Sweetney blocked. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He made the first.
He made the second.

Tie game, :08 left, Phoenix ball


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

curry's clutch! game tied.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Curry shooting FTs to tie the game or lose it.


He makes them both! Tie game. Suns ball with 8.4 seconds to go.

I'm happy for Eddy, but come one Nash, get in the lane and make something happen!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks probably blew this one. It's going to OT, but Phoenix has already dodged the bullet after trailing all game until the very end. Mo's in their favor.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Knicks probably blew this one. It's going to OT, but Phoenix has already dodged the bullet after trailing all game until the very end. Mo's in their favor.


Not with three starters fouled out and a fourth (Shawn Marion) with 5 personals.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon looks WAAAAY more comfortable knowing he's not going to have yo yo minutes.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz please focus on Bulls game (hell with Nicks and Eddy) …we need your comments to win this one


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon's comfort level is directly correlated to how accurate his shot is on any particular night. The same is largely true for any player, but moreso it seems for Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> DaBullz please focus on Bulls game (hell with Nicks and Eddy) …we need your comments to win this one


Bulls got cold, Bucks hot all of a sudden. 4 point game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The incredible shrinking Bulls. How small will they get on the frontline? Tyson down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Not good if Chandler's out for a while.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon's comfort level is directly correlated to how accurate his shot is on any particular night. The same is largely true for any player, but moreso it seems for Gordon.


Gordon't started the last two games. 15 the first one, and now he's 8-14 with 17 points. He's not forced to take 6 shots in 6 minutes to see if he's "hot enough" for Skiles to keep in the game.

It has to be a HUGE factor in his morale and confidence.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Make it 9-15


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

What happened to Tyson?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What happened with Tyson ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> What happened with Tyson ?


Rolled his ankle on Mo Williams foot while running down the floor.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

stepped on someone's foot on a fastbreak. looked pretty bad, like full 90 degree twist at full speed.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon't started the last two games. 15 the first one, and now he's 8-14 with 17 points. He's not forced to take 6 shots in 6 minutes to see if he's "hot enough" for Skiles to keep in the game.
> 
> It has to be a HUGE factor in his morale and confidence.


10000000000000% agree


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler went down under the boards. He was down the whole timeout/commercial. He limped off to the locker room with help from teh trainers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon just made a terrific move and a perfect pass to nocioni who couldn't finish from 3 inches.

Bucks come back to score. 4 point turnaround for the Bucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dinner time. Back in about :20


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When Gordon is on, we're literally twice the team we are when he's not. That said, is his recent hot streak due to a) starting or b) playing more minutes with Duhon and Hinrich on the floor at the same time or c) both?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

i say a) Starting!
Letting him stay on even if hes not hot straight away, he is a player that can make others confidence higher and play better


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Dinner time. Back in about :20


Thanks enjoy the dinner...but be aware we will deduct that time from your paycheck


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Whatever the case, we need to figure out what Gordon's switch is. If it means trading another player(s) or trading Gordon himself, Pax and Skiles need to figure out what makes Gordon tick if we're going to utilize himself to his full potential or get full compensation if he is to be dealt.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Well i hope he doesnt get traded! I want him to be a bull for life!
I been screaming for him to start for a long time, i think there is other players if i was the gm i would have on the trade table eg Chandler and Hinrich.
Gordon i want him to stay hes to talented.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Are these Othella's first second half minutes of the season?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Nash with 28 points and 19 assists in the suns knicks game!
1 min 30 in double OT and still tied


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls didn't stop Redd in Q3. 17 points on 6-10 FG. That's after he was 2-10 for his first attempts.

That's why you keep a shooter like him (and gordon) in the game as much as possible. They'll shoot their way out of it.

BTW, I don't think Gordon's sat/rested the whole game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a pass by Gordon just there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Knicks/Suns in 3rd OT


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Gordon better be just getting a small rest !!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure seems like Deng's disapeared.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> OT: Knicks/Suns in 3rd OT


Someone immediately needs to take Eddy’s cardiogram and sent results to Pax for a further evaluation. :angel:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Put gordon on !!!! :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"This one starting to get away." -- Laravee.

About the time Gordon sat.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> Someone immediately needs to take Eddy’s cardiogram and sent results to Pax for a further evaluation. :angel:


Curry's got 14 points in OT and 15 rebounds.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Come on Skiles locate your balls and put Gordon back in!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

We stink.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with the TOUGH D and then a three at the other end.

Man is Nocioni putting up good numbers, though he looks incredibly unathletic.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Kirk, now would be a good time to hit one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lack of a big SG really showing right now.

Nobody can stick with Redd, he gets an easy layup.

A totally different game right now if Hinrich hit that last 3 attempt.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One thing tonight showed me... Pargo does not belong in the game when Gordon is in. He totally messed up the rhythm the team had going.

Where's Badsen and Pike? At least they have some height.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk almost came up with the badly needed steal, then Redd goes down the lane and hit Magloire for a dunk and Kirk had to foul him to prevent it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney playing with a lot of heart (pun intended). Posting up, grabbing offensive boards, getting to the line.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

For those who can't see th egame, is Duhon jacking them up, or just clanking?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Bulls haven't hit a free throw int he second half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Man... Sweetney missed a pair of badly needed free throws...

But nocioni draws the offensive foul and Bulls get it back.

Deng back in for Sweetney.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like the screener pushed Gordon right into the basketball there


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> For those who can't see th egame, is Duhon jacking them up, or just clanking?


Du took good shots. Last one (before his made layup) was with 3 seconds left on the shot clock.

Gordon with the steal, has the layup blocked (where's the dunk?). But nocioni follows! Bulls down 2.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Two great plays by Nocioni. The charge and putback. Cut to 2. Bucks ball.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Come on Bulls, we need some points from downtown


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a feeling we might see some Gordon magic at the end here! Are we down to 2 or 4 ? It says 4 on yahoo


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Du took good shots. Last one (before his made layup) was with 3 seconds left on the shot clock.
> 
> Gordon with the steal, has the layup blocked (where's the dunk?). But nocioni follows! Bulls down 2.




If he takes good shots and misses, oh well. Just as long as he's not trying to do the giant killer thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon playing point. He feeds Sweetney for the point blank shot, missed.

Bulls get the stop.

Deng with a horrible pass, Bucks fast break layup, but fouled.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Bulls haven't hit a free throw int he second half.


Neither Hinrich or Duhon has attempted a free throw tonight. In nearly 80 minutes of play. 

That must be close to an NBA record.

And further proof of the vicious refereeing conspiracy against the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's over.

Skiles calls time to draw up a 4-point play. Maybe a 5 point play is needed.

1.5 seconds left.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

BOLLOCKS.


Oh well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fans filing out of the UC with pitchforks and torches in hand.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Game over 
 thats heartbreaking


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If i was pax i would be keeping Gordon, Deng and Duhon on the squad everyone else is negotiable!
Hinrich is pissen me off


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*****!*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Did Deng play down the stretch? I noticed he put some good numbers through 3 quarters but no production after the 36 minute mark. What gives?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank you DaBulls for your efforts. 

We lost but may draw an important conclusion…Ben should play 35-40 minutes every game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is our team brain dead? They go for 3 when they need 4, just like in the playoffs going for 2 when they need 3. There was a guy right by Duhon, and Du was inbounding. I think Deng was right behind the guy by Du, what they should have done was pass it to Deng, Deng goes into him, and hacks up a shot hoping it goes in and a foul. Sure the Deng curl and back to Duhon was a nice play....if we were down by 3 or 2...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game came down to a Redd miss or a pair of made FTs by Sweetney.

I was hoping to see TJ Ford play for the Bucks, but it wasn't to be I guess.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Du took good shots. Last one (before his made layup) was with 3 seconds left on the shot clock.
> 
> Gordon with the steal, has the layup blocked (where's the dunk?). But nocioni follows! Bulls down 2.


maybe it's me then, but i didn't like his fast break three pointer. i know that's 'his shot' and all but if you're goto move on a fast break is a three pointer, i find that a little weak. he made it twice as bad by not covering the back on defense. the bucks ran the long rebound for a layup and skiles called a timeout shortly after. i guess duhon got tired of overpassing on the break.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Man this team sucks again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the 2nd consecutive game where Deng has committed an INEXCUSABLE turnover in the final seconds. What an idiot. 

Kirk shouldn't even have bothered dressing up tonight. Duhon wasn't much better either and Ben should've smacked him on the head for completely ignoring him on the left wing on our final offensive possession.

We shot 10% better then the Bucks and STILL lost. 

It just keeps getting worse with each passing game. Our big men suck. Guards can't shoot. We can't guard anyone. We suck.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That turnover wasn't all Deng's fault, that pass usually ISN'T a turnover. Kirk just extended his arms, he didn't even make a real attempt to go for the pass, inexcusable, hopefully he gets benched.

Another play that could have changed the outcome of the game, Sweetney, shot a decent shot, but then he turned around and started running back down the court, he missed, and the ball bounced to right where he was standing!

Good job by Du, Deng, and Gordon, and even Noc, and Ofella tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich isn't going to have a lot of 1-7 nights. Add just a little warmth from him and the Bulls win games like this. I think we may have that to look forward too in the _very_ near future.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> It just keeps getting worse with each passing game.


Others have mentioned this earlier in the losing streak, and I've seen small signs of it before tonight, but what's particularly horrible about tonight's loss is that it was pretty clear imo that the Bucks were toying with us a little bit.

Of all the things I hated about the six-year reign of suckitude, the thing I hated most was that teams would beat us -- be it by a lot or a little -- with one hand tied behind their back. They'd put together a five-minute burst after halftime or at the start of the fourth, and that was that.

That's how I felt about tonight. I thought last year had expunged that from our system, but I was wrong. The team is down on itself because it's not that good, other teams sense that, we get more down on ourselves, etc.

What a mess.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich isn't going to have a lot of 1-7 nights. Add just a little warmth from him and the Bulls win games like this. I think we may have that to look forward too in the _very_ near future.


Well, he's got Ray Allen to chase around next game, then Redd again, then Eddie Jones . . . 

I don't think spending 40 minutes chasing 6-6 guys through screens is what Kirk needs to get his offense going. I expect we'll next hear from Kirk when we play Toronto next Monday.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, that one hurt. Deng was sleepwalking down the stretch.

Jamaal looked solid. Should have picked up the phone. (yah, the stats are not gawdy, but he seemed solid down there)

Kukoc can still play. Sweet passes.

The season may be a wash. But perhaps not. Either way, Ben should start, just to see what we have and to develop him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Well, he's got Ray Allen to chase around next game, then Redd again, then Eddie Jones . . .
> 
> I don't think spending 40 minutes chasing 6-6 guys through screens is what Kirk needs to get his offense going. I expect we'll next hear from Kirk when we play Toronto next Monday.


How did Allen do with Kirk guarding him last season? Not so good, if I do remember correctly... In fact, I seem to recall Redd having difficulties last season, too.

Hinrich has taken 7 shots in a game 3 times (6 once). It's clearly not the norm.

He never shot 1-7 in those games (or 1-6). 

My hope is that it's just going to take a little time for the new lineup to get used to what they need to do to win.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Others have mentioned this earlier in the losing streak, and I've seen small signs of it before tonight, but what's particularly horrible about tonight's loss is that it was pretty clear imo that the Bucks were toying with us a little bit.
> 
> Of all the things I hated about the six-year reign of suckitude, the thing I hated most was that teams would beat us -- be it by a lot or a little -- with one hand tied behind their back. They'd put together a five-minute burst after halftime or at the start of the fourth, and that was that.
> 
> ...


I still don't believe that these teams we are losing to are that much better than us. I mean, how do you shoot a better percentage and outrebound a team and still lose?

Anser: Free throws as usual for the Bulls.

What the Bulls need is that one player that can draw the fouls, get to the line, and step up and hit that big shot. That's what is killing us this year, plain and simple, well, throw in the stupid turnovers also.

Bucks 22-32
Bulls 12-19

10 points right there and we lose by 1 point! Once we get that player, whether it be through the draft or a trade, the Bulls will be up there in the top 10 teams of the NBA.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> The season may be a wash. But perhaps not. Either way, Ben should start, just to see what we have and to develop him.


Just what did Ben Gordon and Scott Skiles talk about in their 30 minute meeting? Two games later he's starting, leading the team with 41 minutes, and scoring 28 with an excellent shooting percentage. 

I hope he gets big minutes for the rest of the season, win or lose. He's clearly one of the most talented players on the team, and thus he's one of our real hopes as we start...to...look toward the future.

I'd still package him a trade for a star, but while we have this roster, I want the ball in Ben Gordon's hands. A lot.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

God we suck again!! This is UGLY!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

espn recap 




> CHICAGO (AP) -- After a poor first half, Michael Redd found his shooting touch in the third quarter.
> 
> Redd scored 17 of his 29 points in the third quarter and Mo Williams added 13 points and nine assists to lead the Milwaukee Bucks to a 93-92 victory over the slumping Chicago Bulls on Monday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

never heard Skiles so angry as last night. He made a comment about being embarrassed by the team effort and that we should have called a timeout because we have players experienced enough to handle that situation.

oh and Deng left the UC without speaking with reporters


----------

